

Ask HN: Good KVM for Mac/Linux Setup? - tocomment

Anyone using a KVM to switch between a mac and a linux?  Any recommendations? I'm hoping to find one using DVI.<p>I want to buy a mac mini for iPhone development but still use my linux for everyday computering.
======
wmf
Some monitors have multiple inputs and you can use a cheap passive USB switch
for the KM. I use this kind of setup since dual-link DVI KVMs are quite
expensive. I also discovered that cheap USB KVMs are crap; the passive switch
is more reliable.

------
hs
how about using vnc (terminal server client) ? it's free and no cable,
although a bit slow (for example, high bandwidth anime) on wireless LAN

i normally control my mac mini powerpc in living room from my room wirelessly

~~~
tocomment
I guess I could start with that and switch to KVM if it turns out to be too
slow.

